# PubMed- Clinical trial: the effects of a trans-galactooligosaccharide prebiotic on faecal microbiota and symptoms in irritable bowel syndrome.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Clinical trial: the effects of a trans-galactooligosaccharide prebiotic on faecal microbiota and symptoms in irritable bowel syndrome.*

Aliment Pharmacol Ther. 2008 Dec 2;

Authors: Silk DB, Davis A, Vulevic J, Tzortzis G, Gibson GR

Abstract Background: Gut microflora-mucosal interactions may be involved in the pathogenesis of irritable bowel syndrome (IBS). Aim: To investigate the efficacy of a novel prebiotic trans-galactooligosaccharide in changing the colonic microflora and improve the symptoms in IBS sufferers. Methods: 44 patients with Rome II positive IBS completed a 12 week single centre parallel cross over controlled clinical trial. Patients were randomised to receive either 3.5 g/d prebiotic PB, 7 g/d prebiotic or 7 g/d placebo. IBS symptoms were monitored weekly and scored according to a 7 point Likert scale. Changes in faecal microflora, stool frequency and form (Bristol stool scale) subjective global assessment (SGA), anxiety and depression and QOL scores were also monitored. Results: Prebiotic significantly enhanced faecal bifidobacteria (3.5 g/d p<0.005; 7 g/d p<0.001). Placebo was without effect on the clinical parameters monitored, while Prebiotic at 3.5 g/d significantly changed stool consistency (p<0.05), improved flatulence (p<0.05) bloating (p<0.05) composite score of symptoms (p<0.05) and SGA (p<0.05). Prebiotic at 7 g/d significantly improved SGA (p<0.05) and anxiety scores (p<0.05). Conclusion: The galactooligosaccharide acted as a prebiotic in specifically stimulating gut bifidobacteria in IBS patients and is effective in alleviating symptoms. These findings suggest that the prebiotic has potential as a therapeutic agent in IBS.

PMID: 19053980 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

